# Okinawa R34 VSpec



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings All From Okinawa, Japan...

My name is Tim and I've owned this 1999 R34 GTR VSpec since 2002.





































When I first purchased this GTR it had the following mods:

Nismo LCD upgrade
Nismo Suspension
Nismo LMGT4 bronze 18X10.5J
Nismo Dry Carbon Fiber Wing
Nismo 320kph meter white
ARC titanium exhaust w/test pipe
Blitz Air Filters (metal mesh type)
Greddy Profec-b boost controller
Top Secret Flashed CPU 
Impul front bumper


Since then, extensive mods were done:

*Engine and Tranny:*
Block and Crank work done by Nagoya Precision
Tomei 86.5 pistons
HKS conrods
HKS metal head gasket 1.2mm
HKS cams and pulleys
HKS exhuast manifolds
HKS 2530 turbines
HKS response pipe kit
HKS GT Intercooler
HKS Fuel Rail
Sard 700cc injectors
Sard Fuel Regulator
Walbro HP Fuel Pumps X 2
MINES cam baffle plates
Tomei Oil restrictors
Nismo bearings
ATi Super Damper 
Head work performed by Techno Sports
ARC catch can
Tabata radiator
N1 Oil Pump
Greddy Oil Cooler
GREX Oil Filter Relocation Kit
HKS Water Pump
Nismo Timming Belt
ORC twin plate clutch
Greddy GT BOV
ARC Titanium Exhaust
Apexi Sports Catalyzer
Apexi Air Filters

*Electronics*

HKS F-Con VPro
Greddy Profec-b boost controller
Greddy turbo timer
Nismo LCD upgrade
Alpine 9835 deck

*Wheels & Tires and Brakes*

Nismo LMGT4 2005 ver Limited Gunmetal 18X9.5J
Potenza RE01-R's 265/35-ZR18
AP Racing 6 Pot 355pi Brake Kit
Nismo Steel Braided Brake Lines

*Interior*

MINE'S Carbon Fiber Wrapped Steering Wheel
Black Headrest covers with GTR embroidery from The GTR Collection
Nismo Titanium Shift Knob

*Bodykit*

2005 Nismo Z-tune
-Front Fenders
-Bumper
-Dry Carbon Hood
-Rear Fender Lip
-Side and Rear Skirts
-LED tail lights
-Smoked indicators
-Regular front difuser (Z-tune type no longer in production)
-Nismo Titanium Strut Bar (Z-tune type only available for real Z-tunes)
-Raised Lettered "V-Spec" (Z-tune and Nismo badges for real Z-tunes only...as it should be)

I know I haven't listed everything...this is just off the top of my head. I'll be sure to edit this post if anything else comes to mind.
It's not a Z-tune (I can only wish...LOL), but it works for me. It has taken me almost 5 years to get her to this build and was worth every penny. Thank God for a very understanding wife. :thumbsup: 

Next on my list:

HKS V-Cam System
Robson Leather Interior 
Carbon Prop Shaft 
PPG Gear Set from AUS

Hope everyone likes.  Please visit my Cardomain Site for more pics of how my GTR evolved. 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That is one amazing car you have there. Really nice!

Well done.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Interesting, wondering how did you get the Z-Tune specific parts?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great spec and great looking car
What an engine bay . .:clap:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Rain said:


> Interesting, wondering how did you get the Z-Tune specific parts?


I ordered it direct from the Omori Nismo Factory. They offer all the parts I have, but many parts are not available unless you pay them 12.2 million yen to convert an R34 GTR you provide them to do the full Z-tune conversion. It will come with everything...even the Z-tune special plate stamped #021...or which every number you get after the original 20. There is also a difference in the front fenders and front bumper. The actual Ztunes have these parts made of carbon fiber. The ones they offer to the average joe are made of FRP.

Things I could not get.

Z-tune engine package 2.8Liter Beast
Front Difuser
Nismo "raised letter" emblem
Carbon covers over strut towers
Rear coolers
Special Brembo Brakes
Interior stuff....and others.

You, my friend, have a very special car. Congradulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Very nice, and awesome spec.

Time for a bigger avatar me thinks  

- Kevin.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats nice



having seen the Z tune at Omori last year, i think youve not done bad there fella!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very nice 

BTW I want your strut brace !


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

NickM said:


> Very nice
> 
> BTW I want your strut brace !


Not a chance...I was in a bidding war with someone on YahooAuctions Japan for this thing. Nismo discontinued this item (go figure). However they pop up every now and then on YAJ. Be on the lookout. There's even a rare black one that Nismo made too. I paid close to $300.00 more than what Nismo used to charge for them. I almost opted for another aftermarket brand, but the Nismo one looks best IMO.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bugger. 

I know, I want one badly want can't find them for love nor money.

None of the aftermarket braces come close IMO.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Ahh hhaha i now see! well either way, very cool car! I wished they offered other paint options on the Ztune, would have loved a bsb, black or MP3 =D that would have been very cool.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome looking R34 , great work


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great car - excellent. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Rain said:


> Ahh hhaha i now see! well either way, very cool car! I wished they offered other paint options on the Ztune, would have loved a bsb, black or MP3 =D that would have been very cool.


Definitely the Midnight Purple 3 would have be fantastic! But to be honest, having one color is just one of many things about the Z-tune that sets it apart from all other R34's. 

The Z-tune and the MINE'S N1 R34 are my two inspirations for my build. I love the response of the N1 and the body style of the Ztune. I now have the best of both worlds...


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Great looking car. BTW, I used to live in Naha...Kohagura to be exact. Just a hop away from kokusai dori.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Cars looking great Tim, and I recall a time when you were thinking about selling it...to me!!!:squintdan 

Couple questions, are you ever planning on leaving the island and is that some deployment $$ I see there???

Car is looking Out freaking standing!!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb looking car that. God I want the Nismo bonnet!!

Any reason why you had the engine bay sprayed in blue?

Any cool roads out in Okinawa?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Love this car, especially the way it was build with only quality in mind


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Another gorgeous R34 on the forum, very nice mate, congrats :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> Superb looking car that. God I want the Nismo bonnet!!


Hey Dino what about you? Any new plans for your Car? I think your car will look the blast with your lovely wheels and a Nismo bonnet& body kit. . .


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

OMG :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: Your car looks GREAT!

I had a peek preview on your space.com, that Integra-R you was following was LOUD!


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Couple questions, are you ever planning on leaving the island and is that some deployment $$ I see there???
> Car is looking Out freaking standing!!!!


I'm leaving Okinawa this summer...around July. Some of it was deployment money. I sure made enough of it being deployed 4 times in the last 2 years. Most of it I had to put away because I'm getting out in August and opening up a business.



DCD said:


> Superb looking car that. God I want the Nismo bonnet!!
> 
> Any reason why you had the engine bay sprayed in blue?
> 
> Any cool roads out in Okinawa?


I just like the way the VSpec II's engine bays were painted BSB. I think it makes the gold engine covers stand out. 

There are many cool roads on Okinawa. See my videos on myspace and cardomain links in my signature.



Pharoahe said:


> Love this car, especially the way it was build with only quality in mind


Thanks man. I definitely didn't cut any corners. I had it dynoed at another shop and the tuners there were very impressed with the way it performed. I'm taking it to mainland Japan this summer and I plan on visiting the various tuner shops around. I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I wanna move to Japan!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Absolutely stunning car. 

Well done, top effort!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Really want to see more pictures of your car. If you have more pics please post em!!


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Rostampoor said:


> Really want to see more pictures of your car. If you have more pics please post em!!



As requested...









Pic taken ~2005 at Okuma Resort on Okinawa. Pre-Ztune body kit. That's the Impul front bumper you see there.










Taken at Camp Hansen Car Show 2004. Stock wheels still on. 

Progression of engine build...

2002









2005









2006-present









Dyno Results from 2005. 649PS @ 1.42 bars (599.9PS at the wheels)


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

The car and the engine are VERY impressive! What type of cams are you running?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Great stuff , absolutely agree with you about painting the engine bay!!!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*nice mate*

nice car mate ,if i post up pics off mine theye look like brothers , also the same specs im getting done next month ,but mine will get stroked to 2.8 

ps;is there any head work carried out :thumbsup:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

You Cardomain link doesn't work...

Nice numbers :thumbsup:


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful car! It's nice to see an R34 GT-R owned by a military guy in Okinawa, gives me hope 

I'll be arriving at Kadena in late June. I'm USAF enlisted, so I don't have the kind of money just yet to drop on an R34, but I'm wondering, how much do they go for on Oki anyways? Just a standard spec 99 GT-R? I've been hunting through O-Cross.net and other classifieds, and I've seen quite a few R33's and 32's, but not a single R34 GT-R. Think I'll be able to find one in about a year for about $35k? Or am I gonna have to go to the mainland?

I'm considering picking up an R33 GT-R when I get there, you got any dealers/shops to recommend? Or any that I should avoid? My bank won't finance in Japan, so getting a loan is out of the question, are there any Japanese dealers there that offer financing to military guys?

I'd appreciate any advice or tips you could offer!


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Awsome Car! Beautiful!! I saw your car on Myspace and Cardomain and could never get enough of it!! lovely job!!


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice 34 :thumbsup:


----------



## David88 (Nov 19, 2006)

Stunning :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Quality effort on the R34. Looks like you've put a lot of thought into the mods. Good stuff.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice mods and look really really good......


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

jlck said:


> very nice mods and look really really good......



I like your sig!  :thumbsup:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

moNoKnoT said:


> Very nice, and awesome spec.
> 
> Time for a bigger avatar me thinks
> 
> - Kevin.


Kevin,

Finally! I was able to get a good program to reduce my big pics. MS paint uke: just doesn't cut it.  I used Macromedia Fireworks MX 2004. Downloaded it free off our server here in Iraq. :thumbsup:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Very tight 34!!! 

Well done!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks for the oil filter relocator info..


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

firefighter81 said:


> Absolutely beautiful car! It's nice to see an R34 GT-R owned by a military guy in Okinawa, gives me hope
> 
> I'll be arriving at Kadena in late June. I'm USAF enlisted, so I don't have the kind of money just yet to drop on an R34, but I'm wondering, how much do they go for on Oki anyways? Just a standard spec 99 GT-R? I've been hunting through O-Cross.net and other classifieds, and I've seen quite a few R33's and 32's, but not a single R34 GT-R. Think I'll be able to find one in about a year for about $35k? Or am I gonna have to go to the mainland?
> 
> ...


I got my R33 for $3500 on Kadena. You'll find one at a good price out here if you look in the right places!!


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*WELCOME*

Welcome Tim,

I was thinking your car would be a hit on here. When are you coming to Tokyo this summer? We'll make sure to show you around.

-Josh


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

JOSHMELE said:


> Welcome Tim,
> 
> I was thinking your car would be a hit on here. When are you coming to Tokyo this summer? We'll make sure to show you around.
> 
> -Josh


What's up Josh! Thanks for the welcome. 

I'll be there from the last week in May through the first week of June. I'd appreciate the tour. 

Tim


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

bullitt78 said:


> The car and the engine are VERY impressive! What type of cams are you running?



Sorry it took so long to respond to this question. 

I'm running HKS cams. 264 intake / 265 exhaust. This setup is very responsive. RPM's whip up the scale like a crotch rocket gauge.  I love it.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

bnr34vspec said:


> Sorry it took so long to respond to this question.
> 
> I'm running HKS cams. 264 intake / 265 exhaust. This setup is very responsive. RPM's whip up the scale like a crotch rocket gauge.  I love it.



Sorry...typo. Exhaust duration is 256. my bad.


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Lovely car Tim- keep the pictures coming


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

sexy gtr said:


> Lovely car Tim- keep the pictures coming


Hey everyone, I'm back from Iraq! :squintdan 

Here's more pics. It rained all day on Okinawa, but I still took her out for a drive. The tune Suji recently did on my car added some noticible torque. I thoroughly enjoyed the drive. Sorry for the crappy quality pics.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

:bowdown1: 
man that's hot! Keep it clean


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Tim,

How are you ?

were you in Iraq ????

I'm happy to see you in GTR owners club forum

Nice pic's and good job mate

just keep up 

regards


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

thats looks awesome.

as you stated in the track pics our cars are almost idential and will be even more so by end of week as it is in having more work done having nismo skirts and nismo wings fitted:clap: :clap: :thumbsup: 
will put up some pics so we can compare more.


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

A super fine car you got there Tim! 
Why do you even have an appartment in JPN when you can have your best sleep in your awsome car every day? ;P

Alex


----------

